# If you had more money than brains ?



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

If you had more money than brains what guitar would you buy ?

maybe one a Celebrity owned , or guitar built from wood on the Arc - whats your thoughts -


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Just one guitar? That's hard.

Maybe a Languedoc. But I'd insist he customize it for me. And maybe lob his hands off at the wrist when he was done.

And I've always had a fascination with the Tele that Mike Campbell from The Heartbreakers plays. The one that was soaked in sea water. Maybe I'd make him an offer he couldn't refuse.

Or I'd try and buy one of Les Paul's personal Les Pauls. One of the prototypes.

Am I proof that money will make you do stupid things? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

"guitar built from wood on the Arc"
huh? on the what?

My big fear is that I already have more money than brains.....


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*The only blues guitar i would ever want*

lofu Stevie Ray Vaughns #1 58 Strat


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Just one guitar? That's hard.
> And I've always had a fascination with the Tele that Mike Campbell from The Heartbreakers plays. The one that was soaked in sea water. Maybe I'd make him an offer he couldn't refuse.


Do you have a picture of that? But didn't find anything looks really particular to be pay that much!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*The One Guitar?*

My wife says: "You can't have too many guitars, motorcyles, or sports cars!"

The 3 guitars I would have to have:
1946 Stromberg Master 400
1937 Martin D-18
Laskin with full inlay - (I'll wait for the 5 years)


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

A guitar covered in pink faux-fur. :banana:


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Guess my own answer would be an old D-45 in Brazilian - maybe one from CSNY ( preferable Steve Stills )-- , I think they all had one -- probably not the best guitar , or the smartest choice --but that would be a neat one to have ! - have heard Steve Stills was just diagnosed with Cancer ( think Colon Cancer ) hope he pulls threw ok !


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

If I had more money than brains I'd be really stupid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Do you have a picture of that? But didn't find anything looks really particular to be pay that much!


It's actually a Broadcaster. Not sure what date exactly but it's from around 1950. Here's a Guitar Player article on it: http://www.guitarplayer.com/article/mike-campbells-circa/Jun-06/21002


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Michael Hedges' Martin D-28, "Barbara".


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> If I had more money than brains I'd be really stupid.


I think it would have been funnier if you has said, "I'd be really rich" or "I'd still be poor".


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*What do you mean "If"*

I have more money that brains. The problem is that I don't have much in the way of brains.

Just a personal collection of nearly 20 Old Martins, Gibsons, and New York Epiphones! :-(


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Trains? More money than Trains? Oh Brains... Well never had many of those some would say.

But if we are talking unlimited funds (I think you'd need it), how about Johnny Cash's original D-35. I'd even settle for a Johnny Cash signature model.

A close second (though not in price I think) would be Snowy White's Les Paul Gold Top.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Me, I am hoping to pull the trigger on a Paragon ( Rob ) this spring, he is a local builder here in BC ( north Van ) and I have had the pleasure to both see and hear some of his Guitars form friends north and south of me
http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e4/ship123/?action=view&current=guitars003.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e4/ship123/guitars004.jpg
Wish I kept some of the other pics of his.Ship


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. vintage martin
2. fender buddy miller signature
3. custom made ovation shallow body
4. custom made godin multiac steel duet
5. custom made taylor t5

-dh


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

What about that 59 Les Paul you used to have? :wink:



david henman said:


> 1. vintage martin
> 2. fender buddy miller signature
> 3. custom made ovation shallow body
> 4. custom made godin multiac steel duet
> ...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> What about that 59 Les Paul you used to have? :wink:


...it was an electric. the thread is about acoustics.

but ya couldn't resist pouring salt on the wound, could ya.



god, or tie domi, will get you for that!

-dh


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

My mistake. When I come to the forum I choose the "New Posts" option and I generally don't look at the header. As for acoustics though, if I could get a nice sounding and playing Martin or Taylor that wasn't too pricey I'd be happy, although truthfully, I am pretty happy with my Simon & Patrick.



david henman said:


> ...it was an electric. the thread is about acoustics.
> 
> but ya couldn't resist pouring salt on the wound, could ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> My mistake. When I come to the forum I choose the "New Posts" option and I generally don't look at the header. As for acoustics though, if I could get a nice sounding and playing Martin or Taylor that wasn't too pricey I'd be happy, although truthfully, I am pretty happy with my Simon & Patrick.



...great guitars! i just snagged a discontinued godin A6 acoustic/electric for stage.

-dh


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Good score David. Yeah, I agree that when it comes to "bang for the buck" guitars pretty much everything under the Godin brand is hard to beat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> My mistake. When I come to the forum I choose the "New Posts" option and I generally don't look at the header.


Meh. I made it too. Who looks at the board? Me: rarely, if ever.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd get a Santa Cruz Tony Rice.

I just got a Larry Vee L09 it's really nice.

Semi Acoustic I would like a 336, Ive played one that was lovely.

I forgot A D'Angelico Blond NewYorker and a Ramirez Cedar topped rosewood classical.

and a 30's tricone


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

*more & than B*

pre war D 45,still under 400,000!! what a deal !!!


----------

